# chaplain lemartes has an ugly model...



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

Yuck! I'm just making sure but I can do a little converting and use a different chaplain model and count him as Lemartes right? Man I don't like that model :S
Also his head/halo looks like a flower.

So, are there any models that you don't like out there? Any creative ways you have "worked around" them to make them look better or something?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I take it you're starting/ playing Blood Angels? Great choice! As of now, they are totally pants.

As for Lemartes, I kinda like him, but it's obvious he's dated. Anyway, as for conversions; as long as the wargear he has in the current codex is represented on your model, there is no reason why you shouldn't be able to convert him. Most notable is the Death Mask, which is the "flower" thing (lol?) you're talking about. Converting a skull like head with some other more imposing spikes on it shouldn't be too hard.

Good luck 

PS: Lemartes isn't all too good anyway, a normal chaplain would be almost as good. But Mephiston is one crazy Special Character. I'd actually nominate him for best Special Character in the game - but then again he costs 15 points less than a Necron monolith :biggrin:


----------



## DeathTyrant (Aug 23, 2009)

Lemmy does indeed have a very unpopular model, from what I have read of many forum goer's opinions. Can't say he is all that great myself.

^Oh yeah, Mephiston rules  ^


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

If you fight guard alot lemmy is good, other wise a normal chaplin will do the job, meppy is great in large points games, he costs so many points


----------



## trog (Apr 6, 2009)

I must be one of those detractors who actually like lemmie, simply because he's ugly he stands out and just warms my cold little black heart to see him on the table


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Every BA player I know just makes a basic JP chaplain and says "This is my Lemartes" before the game starts.

He's not an exceptionally powerful model, but compare his stats to a JP chaplain and look at the cost.

For 5 points you get an extra wound and the Death Mask.
That's such an easy choice it's practically a unit upgrade. A lot of peopleI know even call it "The 5 point upgrade"

There's no reason not to take lemartes and no reason to use his butt-ugly model

Just tell people it's lem before the game starts.
If you want to go to extra trouble just take an Iron Halo or something and clip most of the bottom bar out so you can stick it to the skull helm to make it look special and deathmaskey. Or paint the helmet silver or something else to make it stand out.


----------

